

Python, Clojure, Haskell: Factual Releases Drivers That Matter - dirtyvagabond
http://blog.factual.com/factual-releases-drivers-that-matter-python-clojure-haskell

======
TY
Very interesting company and products. Here is a neat simple example in Python
from the blog:

    
    
      from factual import Factual
      factual = Factual(YOUR_KEY, YOUR_SECRET)
     
      factual.table("places").search("sushi santa monica")
    

Anyone on HN uses Factual in their products?

------
scubaguy
I've been impressed by the number of programming languages they support,
especially the less main stream ones like Clojure. These guys also host many
tech events in the LA area on all sorts of subjects. Kudos to them.

~~~
zackzackzack
If I remember correctly, Factual uses Clojure a fair amount. They have some
functional nerds over there.

------
scottjad
"Haskell is the king of purely-functional, lazy, statically-typed languages."

Add enough qualifiers and every language is the king of something.

------
jonmarkgo
Intentionally ostracizing entire developer communities is counter-productive.
Where APIs are concerned, all hackers are created equal, regardless of
language. That is, in my mind, the beauty of APIs - they can be accessed
equally regardless of your chosen development environment or language.

~~~
prospero
I doubt they actually think a Haskell client is going to be one that
"matters". It's a fun bit of software, take it for what it is.

Also, if you google "factual api", you get
[http://developer.factual.com/display/docs/Factual+Developer+...](http://developer.factual.com/display/docs/Factual+Developer+APIs+Version+3)
as the top result. Unless you're faulting them for not releasing wrappers in
all languages simultaneously, I don't really understand your point.

~~~
jonmarkgo
Sorry, I didn't mean to say that they didn't have libraries available in other
languages (they clearly state that they do in the blog post) - I was mostly
just commenting on the tone of the post and how it might ostracize certain
developer communities.

~~~
prospero
If they already have support for Ruby, PHP, Java, Objective-C, and server-side
Javascript, then a post that claims Haskell and Clojure are the languages that
"really matter" can probably be safely assumed to be a joke.

